# Snail afraid of betta?



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

I think this is right place, so my pond snail Sheldon has been being quarantined for about a month, without problems. He was very active, constantly eating the algae on the substrate and walls. I got my Betta yesterday, and ever since then Sheldon has been barely moving. Is he afraid? My betta (Beep) is curious about him though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pick your snail up and smell him; check to see if he'll retract. It's not normal for them to be that extended out of their shell. Know that a new tank does not have algae; usually it takes quite a while for it to develop. If Sheldon is dead, unless you supplement fed, he could have starved to death.


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

He was in another tank being fed yes, and he definitely is alive, he just doesn't move nearly as much. Should i take him out?


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

He is good and moving now, thank you 👍


----------

